

Best Universities for Comp Sci in Europe - Stonewall9093

I am looking to study abroad as a CS major in college and was looking for suggestions of universities in Europe that I should be checking out. Thanks in advance!
======
jamssn
I'm almost finished with a Masters at Cambridge. It's a fantastic department
with some really interesting research going on in areas from Comp Sci theory
to photonic networks. Everyone's really approachable and are really passionate
about their fields.

The city is great too with a long standing digital background: ARM, MS
Research etc.

It's definitely worth checking out, and good luck.

~~~
pclark
whats your masters in? if you're a software engineer my buddy is hiring in
cambridge.

~~~
jamssn
Advanced Computer Science, I think I know who you mean...

------
cskau
I'm very biased as this is my own home town university, but over the years
I've heard good things about University of Aarhus' Comp. Sci. department.
(<http://cs.au.dk/>)

Points worth noting include a local Google research/dev. office (does Chrome's
V8), and the "birth university" of Bjarne Stroustrup of C++ fame.

The department has research groups in the following areas:

Algorithms and Data Structures, Bioinformatics, Mathematical Computer Science,
Computer Graphics and Scientific Computing, Cryptography and Security, Data-
Intensive Systems, Human Computer Interaction, Modelling and Validation of
Distributed Systems, Object-Oriented Software Systems, and Programming
Languages

Feel free to contact me if there's anything I can help you with :)

~~~
Stonewall9093
You make a very good pitch! =) Do you know if they happen to have an
established exchange program? (I haven't looked on their site yet but I will!)
Thanks, this is definitely on my radar now.

~~~
cskau
Haha, why thank you very much ;)

They do have a good deal of exchange programs. But if you're not applying
through one of the big networks (ERASMUS, etc.), then it's probably down to
the individual university.

There are tons of exchange students from all over the world, both Master's and
PhDs, so it shouldn't be a problem at all.

------
arethuza
Edinburgh is pretty good and has nice new building in a central location in a
wonderful city:

<http://www.ed.ac.uk/schools-departments/informatics/>

~~~
ig1
I've never quite understood why so much focus is put on evaluating departments
by the newness of their buildings (I've seen quite a lot of universities boast
on that subject).

~~~
arethuza
The old building was pretty shabby and not in the center of town.

------
michh
Any specific field?

CS is quite broad and it might be wise to choose a university that has a
strong research tradition in the field(s) that you're interested in.

~~~
Stonewall9093
I'm only a sophomore, so I'm just now starting to try to figure out what
direction I want to go in within CS. So the abroad experience would really be
to experience teachings of computer science in a different fashion than is
custom here. Whether that will actually happen... No idea.

~~~
michh
Well, I know from personal experience the universities in the Netherlands are
pretty decent when it comes to CS. Added bonus is that practically everybody
can speak English (and don't mind doing so).

~~~
Stonewall9093
Wouldn't have expected that. Any University in particular? Thanks!

~~~
michh
I'm a msc-student in Groningen. I hear the CS programmes at Delft, Utrecht and
Twente are nice as well. The cultures/approaches are all different though,
have a look at their websites and see if anything resonates with you.

------
pdelgallego
Are you going to do it as an Erasmus student?

~~~
Stonewall9093
I admittedly am a newbie to studying abroad, but I don't think I can do
Erasmus as I am from the US.

